# Haplochromis Flameback?



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I picked these up as fry identified as haplochromis sp. blue fire fin. As they have grown I noticed the coloring was way off from other pics of fire fins on the internet. All other pics I have seen are a blue coloring on top below the dorsal fin. As you can see in the pics, mine are red on top. I have found some pics of haplochromis flameback that look alot like these guys. I also found a pic of Haplochromis all red (Lake Kyoga) that look similar. Anyone have either of them or any help to ID these guys? They have great color so I'm hoping they are not a hybrid.
http://raff.shutterfly.com/40


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Raff I can't see the pic so I can't help you.
xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

do you have a macro setting to your camera, it appears as a small flower?
you should get more clear pictures.
:thumb:


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I will try to get better pics and post them. I am connvinced these guys are H. All red Kyoga but would like to be positive.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Here are a few mmore pics. They are a little better but these guys are very camera shy. If you cant see the pics let me know and I can try something else or email them to you. Check the album named kyoga. Thanks
Kevin
http://raff.shutterfly.com


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Can anyone see these pics? They are coming up for me but I know some had a problem with the first post. Under recent pictures click on the album named kyoga. Thanks.
http://raff.shutterfly.com


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi raff does it lokk like this one?
































this is a ruti male.
xris


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

It is not a nyererei type. It has similar color patterns but the vertical bars are not as dark or thick. Plus the head has a shorter pointed snout than a nyererei, more like a all red or flameback. Also the males have two vertical bars, one in the center of the body and the second is closer to the dorsal area and half the length of the other. You can see them on the males only when they are not fully colored up and they can always be seen on the females. If it helps, the first half of the dorsal fin is blue with red trim and the back half of the dorsal is solid red. I will try to get a good pick on the site but I have not been able to figure out how yet.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry I moved the pics and lost them. Here are some updated pics. So far they look alot like Haplochromis all red kyoga. Whats your opinion?


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Well I found a article and a few pics on the internet that look just like these guys. I guess they are sp. blue fire fin. I'm glad they are something unique but its frustrating not being able to find much information about them. Does anyone else have sp. blue fire fin? If so, please post pics.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

RAFF said:


> Well I found a article and a few pics on the internet that look just like these guys. I guess they are sp. blue fire fin. I'm glad they are something unique but its frustrating not being able to find much information about them. Does anyone else have sp. blue fire fin? If so, please post pics.


I have no idea what Hap. blue fire fin really is. But your fish do not look at all what I've seen sold as blue fire fin in the US.


























The one thing that always seems to be consistent is the bright yellowish colored anal fin.

Kevin


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Mine do have they bright orange anal fin like the ones in your pics. I knew I shouldn't have taken a chance on a unofficially classified fish.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I found a few pic on some other sites, tell me what you think, Haplochromis red shoulder?
http://www.africanfish.info/gastbeitrag_04.html


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I THINK I FINALLY FOUND THE ANSWER!!! I found a link from the GCCA site. The link is below. Scroll down to the 09-2005 publication. The cover shows a Haplochromis sp. blue fire fin which is identical to my subdominant males (when stressed). If you click on it there is a artical toward the bottom which describes the fish, pics and breeding which describe4 the exactly. I'm glad I finally found something that can verify them as being what I purchased them as but would still like to find a official classification.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I THINK I FINALLY FOUND THE ANSWER!!! I found a link from the GCCA site. The link is below. Scroll down to the 09-2005 publication. The cover shows a Haplochromis sp. blue fire fin which is identical to my subdominant males (when stressed). If you click on it there is a artical toward the bottom which describes the fish, pics and breeding which describe4 the exactly. I'm glad I finally found something that can verify them as being what I purchased them as but would still like to find a official classification.
http://www.gcca.net/publications.htm


----------

